# Is A Slight Amount Of "play" In The Hubs Ok?



## Jus_Cruzn (May 27, 2008)

When stopping for fuel while towing I normally push on the top of the trailer tire's sidewall on all four tires on my 29 FRLS to make sure there isn't a silent flat or the wheel lugs aren't loose. This last time I noticed that there is some play in it. I checked the lug nuts but they are all tight. Is it normal for there to be a bit of "play" in the hubs that when you push hard with your foot at the very top of the sidewall you can feel the hub move ever so slightly? It doesn't seem to do it each time, but most of the times I can. Thanks!!


----------



## Larry M (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes, a slight amout of bearing play is supposed to be there. Tapered wheel bearings are not supposed to be "preloaded" which would remove all of the play. This type of bearing supports both axial and thrust loads. Axial loads are carried on the long axis of the rollers and thrust load is carried by the end of the rollers aginst the shoulder on the inner race. Without some end play, the ends of the rollers wouldn't be lubricated - and that's a bad thing.

So. . . You can expect a very small amout of play, but if it's to the point where you can "see" the play as opposed to just "feeling" it, you'll want to investigate further.

Larry M.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Jus Cruzin









I just wanted to add a big Welcome to Outbackers!


----------

